
The design and building of a large dish antenna rotor - lelf
http://www.astrosurf.com/luxorion/dish-antenna-building.htm
======
transistor-man
Note that there are three pages in this write-up, its a good read. I miss this
part of the web, lots of technical details, some background story and no
advertisements. Thanks for posting.

------
thewizardofaus
Great read. I was only looking into antenna rotors yesterday, so glad this
came up.

